# No-Planaria



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> Does it kill nematodes?


I'm pretty sure it doesn't. Try typing this in a google search sitelantedtank.net "no-planaria nematodes" and you'll find the answer I'm sure. 

-Lisa


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't. Try typing this in a google search sitelantedtank.net "no-planaria nematodes" and you'll find the answer I'm sure.
> 
> -Lisa


I saw a post on TPT that says it kills nematodes and ponds. Woohoo!


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

This is a technical paper on the active ingredient in No Planaria.
http://docsdrive.com/pdfs/academicjournals/rjmp/2011/145-152.pdf

it says it kills both nematodes and snails.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

dmagerl said:


> This is a technical paper on the active ingredient in No Planaria.
> http://docsdrive.com/pdfs/academicjournals/rjmp/2011/145-152.pdf
> 
> it says it kills both nematodes and snails.


Great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, there's a GLA version and a Benibachi version. Which should I get?


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm allowed to be wrong once a month, so I've fulfilled my quota for July. 

-Lisa


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> I'm allowed to be wrong once a month, so I've fulfilled my quota for July.
> 
> -Lisa


Here's an extra mulligan for the 3,423,235 times you've been right. :icon_smil


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I've used it in the pass and I dont remeber it killing any nematodes 
But it definitely kills snails espeically nerites. It didnt touch ponds or ramhorns for me though.
And even after 2 weekly water changes I intro back the nerites and it killed them all. So be carefull with nerites.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

It did do a number on my pest snails, though. I have the little white ones with ice cream cone snails.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

thechibi said:


> It did do a number on my pest snails, though. I have the little white ones with ice cream cone snails.


ahh so it did kill your ponds but the MTS are still alive?

But no more planaria right?


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Sadly, it seems anything that kills Planaria kills Nerites as well.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Killing Nerites are not a problem; I don't even have them in my tank nor will I ever want to :red_mouth


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

In the right amount it will kill nematodes and snails (all of them). And it stays in the tank for some time. It took me 2 complete gravel washes to finally make it safe for snails once more. I personally will not use it again as I keep a large population of snails in all my tanks. It is safe for shrimp and fish. It cleaned out my 2.5 gal of planaria as promised and it was fine for about 2 months. Now they are back. I am sure new ones came during water changes. I will just have to learn to live with some of them. If you don't overfeed you will hardly notice them.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

How do mysteries do after putting them back? If this No-Planaria stuff will kill all the snails in my tank, I might just have to look into it more. 

-Lisa


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I did not have any adult mystery snails in this tank. Only MTSs and mini ramshorns. Once I washed the gravel the first time I added some new MTSs and a couple of baby mystery snails. All died. After the second complete gravel wash MTSs survived but again some of the baby mystery snails died, but I am not sure if no-planaria was to blame for that or if they would have died anyway. I currently keep daphnia and MTSs in the tank and planaria have made a come back but in small numbers. The snails are fine as well.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

sorry to hijack the thread but seeing it is about no-planaria i felt it would better than to start another thread.....i was about to buy some but wanted to find out how much do you dose in a 125gal aquarium? is it economical on a large tank or is there a better product?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sjb1987 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread but seeing it is about no-planaria i felt it would better than to start another thread.....i was about to buy some but wanted to find out how much do you dose in a 125gal aquarium? is it economical on a large tank or is there a better product?


its a 3 days dosage

Day 1 - 1 scoop for per 13g
Day 2 - .50 scoop per 13g
Day 3- .25 scoop per 13g

So you'll need about 16-17 scoop for your 125g.
its a 50g bag I dont know many grams one scoop is.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

h4n said:


> ahh so it did kill your ponds but the MTS are still alive?
> 
> But no more planaria right?


Yupyup. There's a few ponds, but they were effectively decimated. I see an MTS or two but they were both practically mowed through. It's kind of handy.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

So it will kill pond snails and pest snails...?


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

h4n said:


> its a 3 days dosage
> 
> Day 1 - 1 scoop for per 13g
> Day 2 - .50 scoop per 13g
> ...


Would that dosage be okay for a 10G?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Overgrowth said:


> Would that dosage be okay for a 10G?


You would use less then a scoop for a 10g...

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

another question han...im tryin to find how many packets i would need and i cant find anything on greenleaf about how much one package would treat (as usual..never can find out what i need to know on there)

Edit: nevermind i looked some up on ebay and just read their info..thanks though


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

h4n said:


> You would use less then a scoop for a 10g...
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Oh, nevermind. I thought I saw something in the earlier posts.


----------

